# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Срочный ремонт и обслуживание автоматических ворот

## acontinent

Автоматические ворота - настоящий тренд на текущий момент, так как их использование комфортнее, сравнительно с традиционными воротами. Наряду с этим, присутствие автоматики делает сложнее конструкцию ворот. А чем сложнее система, тем больше вероятность появления поломок. При этом ремонт систем, особенно касательно электрики, необходимо доверять профессиональным специалистам.
Набрав в системе поиска запрос ремонт секционных ворот, вы увидите немало предложений. При этом уровень профессионализма, качество обслуживания и расценки на столичном рынке сильно различаются, в итоге лучше подробнее изучить предложение, а не соглашаться на первые варианты. 
Однако, можно сэкономить немало времени и заказать ремонт гаражных ворот в известной компании «Нова Будова». Помимо ремонта специалисты занимаются монтажом ворот, их обслуживанием. В процессе работы применяются комплектующие от знаменитых брендов: Nice, BFT, FAAC, CAME (все Италия), DoorHan (Чехия), Hormann (Германия), Alutech (Беларусь). Качественные детали и фурнитура позволяют автоматике функционировать с максимально высокой эффективностью на протяжении продолжительного срока. С актуальными предложениями компании можно ознакомиться на портале novabudova.kiev.ua
Кроме заказа ремонта и технического обслуживания в компании «Нова Будова» можно получить консультацию по поводу выбора ворот, а также их эксплуатации. Специалисты внимательно изучают потребности покупателя и стараются сделать так, чтобы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] не понадобился максимально долго, а купленная конструкция работала без малейших сложностей. И всё это на доступных условиях, которые будет очень сложно найти в большинстве прочих мест.

----------

